# Pot Smoker and Pot Growing Video Game Developer



## Brother Floyd (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello fellow tokers, I've recently joined this forum. Just dropping a few quick lines to introduce myself. I am a long time herb smoker and believer in legalization in addition to being pro-taxation on all marijuana legally sold for medical and recreational use.

Recently I have released an online game which I believe will help to further the cause of legalization by reaching a large audience. The game is called Weed Farmer. It is a full online game which allows players to grow virtual Marijuana Plants on their smart phones running Android OS. If you would be interested in learning more about the game you can go to the Weed Farmer Web Site.

I am looking forward to being an active and quality contributor to this site, have a green day!


----------



## Hoochy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Floyd! Happy smoking brother!

Any chance of the app for Iphone4?


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

damn man. all it got is ipod touch and mac


----------



## Brother Floyd (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoochy said:


> Thanks Floyd! Happy smoking brother!
> 
> Any chance of the app for Iphone4?


I wish, if only Apple would approve such a game for their App Store.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 7, 2011)

Brother Floyd said:


> I wish, if only Apple would approve such a game for their App Store.


i believe they do have a marijuana app


----------



## djruiner (Mar 7, 2011)

what about those of us that dont live our lives via a cell phone?...any pc releases?


----------



## Brother Floyd (Mar 8, 2011)

djruiner said:


> what about those of us that dont live our lives via a cell phone?...any pc releases?


No plans currently for a Windows version. Remote servers handle most of the game control so it would be possible to make such a version available if enough demand was shown.


----------



## gable420 (Mar 9, 2011)

hello brother floyd just happened to see ur thread and had to tell ya i love your weed farmer game. i got it on my htc hero as soon as it came out and got to say its the best grow game on th market. thanks for a great game


----------



## Sticky2ice (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome game you made Floyd, I wish there was demand for an iPhone version.


----------



## Brother Floyd (Mar 10, 2011)

gable420 said:


> hello brother floyd just happened to see ur thread and had to tell ya i love your weed farmer game. i got it on my htc hero as soon as it came out and got to say its the best grow game on th market. thanks for a great game


Great, glad to hear you're enjoying the game. Still have some bugs to work out, but once that's done lots of new features and items are in the works. Thanks for playing and helping with the beta.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Mar 10, 2011)

Love you man for your audacity...

I HATE video games... but this sounds legit.

Where's the iPhone 4 version Brother??! :]


----------

